# Art/Object Issues > Space Preparation >  NPS - Exhibit Fabrication Specifications

## T. Ashley McGrew

The National Park Service has many helpful publications.
This first one is a free document that can help serve as an excellent starting point in how to approach the many aspects to consider in the design and construction of cases for art/object exhibition.

Exhibit Fabrication Specifications

Referred to in this document is another tool - available for purchase that should be on the shelf (so to speak) in every museum that fabricates cases for exhibits (and most that don't). The National Parks Services Exhibits Conservation Guidelines is an extensive and detailed resource covering many specifics that will be of interest to preparators and conservators who work in exhibitions.

Exhibit Conservation Guideliines


Any publication can only be as comprehensive as the research of it's time allows.
Since 2001 we know more about many of the products mentioned as well as their best use (note this thread on the Forum with the title

"Exhibition Case Materials". 

As well, new products have come into use either because they are newly manufactured or because they have been adapted for use from other professions. This excellent article is a starting point not an end-all.

----------

